# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  FM Radio Transmitter Module with LCD

## KOKAR

για αυτό το ψιψιψινι τι λενε οι ειδήμονες της RF ?









http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSP-Technolo...3D181718255865

----------


## SeAfasia

θα μου το δωρίσεις Κωστή;

----------


## KOKAR

γιατι ? θες να γίνεις πειρατής ?  :Lol:

----------


## chip

με πρόλαβε ο κινέζος... και ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο... μόνο που στην έξοδο θα είχε το rd15hvf1  :Tongue2: 

τσιπάκι FM STEREO RDS QN8027 (λιγότερο από μισό ευρώ)
μικροελεγκτής STM8S003F3 (περίπου μισό ευρώ)

----------


## radioamateur

Ωραία g*adgetakia...!!!

* :Tt1:

----------


## betacord85

βγαλε και μια φωτο inside να δουμε...



> Ωραία g*adgetakia...!!!
> 
> *

----------


## radiotimes

Κωστα αυτο μπορει ανετα να χρησιμοποηθει για ασυρματο μικροφωνο μιας και εχει ευρεια μπαντα απο 65 Μhz εως 125 Mhz με βημα μαλιστα 100Khz.Αρκει να βρεθει και ο καταλληλος δεκτης βεβαια.

----------


## chip

το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι οτι αναφέρεται οτι έχει lcd ενώ είναι led display  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

> το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι οτι αναφέρεται οτι έχει lcd ενώ είναι led display



ενα λάθος έκανε ρε, αμέσως να τον φατε τον άνθρωπο *LSD* ήθελε να πει !!! χα χα χα

----------


## p.gabr

Πρέπει κάτι να αλλάξει σε εσένα 


FM.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

xaxaxaxaxaxa
Απο A Style να γίνει Fm Style. Θα είναι και επίκαιρο με το PLL  :Lol: .
Θα γυρίσει το "πίσω μπρός" δηλαδή ...

----------


## vag_

Ακόμα πωλείται το ίδιο με την ένδειξη "new version" και ροζ στερεοφωνική είσοδο. Για την πλάκα το παρήγγειλα, τι ψυχή έχουν 9€...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DSP-FM-Technology-FM-Radio-Transmitter-Module-Digital-For-Wireless-Audio-Sound/192881622259?hash=item2ce8a3fcf3:g:Nc4AAOSwzqtcENi  u

----------


## nick1974

αν υπηρχαν αυτα την εποχη των ερτζιανων οι γνωστοι εμποροι της εποχης θα μας τα πουλαγαν τουλαχιστο 30-40 χιλιαδες δρχ (εκτος αν τα διαφημιζαν ως το απολυτο vfm με κανα 20ρι χιλιαρικα)
Τωρα δουλευει σωστα, δε δουλευει ? αυτο δεν παιζει και μεγαλο ρολο αφου οι μισες βλακειες που πουλιοντουσαν ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν προβληματικες (εκεινο το vfo broadband του pop το χε παρει κανεις?   :Lol:  )

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βλέποντας αυτή την ανάρτηση με ...προβλημάτισε κάτι. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας παρακαλώ για το αν καταρχήν μπορεί να γίνει και μετά για το ...πώς μπορεί να γίνει. Στο σχολείο που είμαι χρειαζόμαστε ασύρματα μικρόφωνα. Όσα περισσότερα τόσο καλύτερα! Δυστυχώς όμως για ένα ...καλό ασύρματο μικρόφωνο οι τιμές είναι ...απαγορευτικές. Πόσο μάλλον για πολλά!
Αν αγοραστούν τέτοιοι πομποί και συνδεθούν με κάτι σαν αυτό:20160602124036_walimex_pro_lavalier.jpegυπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε ...έναν μόνο δέκτη που να "πιάνει" παραδείγματος χάρη 3-4 τέτοια μαζί, σε μια συσκευή και να μιξάρει το σήμα σε μια έξοδο; Θα χρειαστούμε ( μαλλον αυτό είναι το σωστό και έγραψα πριν χαζομάρα... ) ένα δέκτη για το καθένα; Ακόμη κι αν είναι έτσι, ένας δέκτης για το καθένα, έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιον; Πιστεύετε ότι θα έχει ( σχετικά ) καλή ποιότητα ήχου;
Σας ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας!

----------


## nick1974

καλο θα ηταν να βγει λιγο εκτος μπαντας.
οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα ηχου, ΑΝ ΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ τα sprcs που δινει ο κατασκευαστης, θα εχεις πολυ καλη ποιοτητα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Εχει γεμίσει η αγορά με τέτοια πομπουδάκια για εκπομπή από mp3 στο ραδιόφωνο του αυτοκινήτου , τα πουλάνε απο 3 ευρώ . 
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1826/FM-Tra...&order_dir=asc


Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι με το συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι μέσα , αλλά κάποια ( τα καλά με τις οθόνες  φαντάζομαι  )  θα το έχουν και αυτό . 
Βλέπω εχει υποστήριξη και στο arduino , άρα ειναι γνωστό chip

https://github.com/dragon-engineer/QN8027

Κυκλοφορούσαν  και άλλα  φτηνα module πάντως παλαιότερα , όπως αυτο  NS73
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/8452
https://hackaday.com/2014/11/12/2-fm...r-rasberry-pi/

κάπου διάβασα και για ενα si4721

Κώστα σαφώς χρειάζεσαι εναν δέκτη για κάθε πομπό

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κώστα σαφώς χρειάζεσαι εναν δέκτη για κάθε πομπό



Δηλαδή, χρειάζομαι 10 ασύρματα μικρόφωνα, 10 ...δέκτες; Θα χρειαστώ και ένα μίκτη με ( τουλάχιστον ) 10 εισόδους... Έχω δει όμως ασύρματα μικρόφωνα να δουλεύουν με ένα δέκτη!
Αυτό πώς γίνεται;
bolymic-professional-wireless-microphones.jpgΕίναι 8 δέκτες σε ...1; Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδή, χρειάζομαι 10 ασύρματα μικρόφωνα, 10 ...δέκτες; Θα χρειαστώ και ένα μίκτη με ( τουλάχιστον ) 10 εισόδους... Έχω δει όμως ασύρματα μικρόφωνα να δουλεύουν με ένα δέκτη!
> Αυτό πώς γίνεται;
> bolymic-professional-wireless-microphones.jpgΕίναι 8 δέκτες σε ...1; Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο;



δε γινεται δυο πομποι να δουλευουν ταυτοχρονα στην ιδια συχνοτητα ουτε ενας δεκτης να λαμβανει ταυτοχρονα δυο συχνοτητες.
το να χεις πολλους δεκτες και να βγαζουν στην ιδια εξοδο ηχου μπορει να γινει, δεν ειναι δυσκολο

----------


## radiofonias

Το ειχα πάρει εγω σε κιτ ποτε δεν με έβγαλε πάνω απο 0,8watt, το έκανα  και δυο αντίγραφα ένα το έδωσα το άλλο το κράτησα για πειράματα μπας και  βγάλω τα 4Watt που έλεγε ο Μπογάτσας -έτσι δεν το λέγανε?

----------


## radiofonias

> αν υπηρχαν αυτα την εποχη των ερτζιανων οι γνωστοι εμποροι της εποχης θα μας τα πουλαγαν τουλαχιστο 30-40 χιλιαδες δρχ (εκτος αν τα διαφημιζαν ως το απολυτο vfm με κανα 20ρι χιλιαρικα)
> Τωρα δουλευει σωστα, δε δουλευει ? αυτο δεν παιζει και μεγαλο ρολο αφου οι μισες βλακειες που πουλιοντουσαν ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν προβληματικες (εκεινο το vfo broadband του pop το χε παρει κανεις?   )



Το ειχα πάρει εγω σε κιτ ποτε δεν με έβγαλε πάνω απο 0,8watt, το έκανα  και δυο αντίγραφα ένα το έδωσα το άλλο το κράτησα για πειράματα μπας και  βγάλω τα 4Watt που έλεγε ο Μπογάτσας -έτσι δεν το λέγανε?

----------


## nick1974

> Το ειχα πάρει εγω σε κιτ ποτε δεν με έβγαλε πάνω απο 0,8watt, το έκανα  και δυο αντίγραφα ένα το έδωσα το άλλο το κράτησα για πειράματα μπας και  βγάλω τα 4Watt που έλεγε ο Μπογάτσας -έτσι δεν το λέγανε?



0.2 μου βγαζε εμενα απ τη μανα του και με κατι αλλαγες που του κανα ειχε βγαλει 2 w (ειχα βγαλει κατι αντιστασεις και ειχα φτιαξει συντονισμενα εκει που ειχε αυτα τα δηθεν broadband). 4 δεν εβγαλε ποτε και με τα μαμισια κυκλωματα δεν προσαρμοζαν ετσι κι αλλιως τα σταδια μεταξυ τους

----------


## radiofonias

> 0.2 μου βγαζε εμενα απ τη μανα του και με κατι αλλαγες που του κανα ειχε βγαλει 2 w (ειχα βγαλει κατι αντιστασεις και ειχα φτιαξει συντονισμενα εκει που ειχε αυτα τα δηθεν broadband). 4 δεν εβγαλε ποτε και με τα μαμισια κυκλωματα δεν προσαρμοζαν ετσι κι αλλιως τα σταδια μεταξυ τους



Παρόλα αυτα ηταν σταθερό, το έχω ακομα σε κουτί με ενα λινεαρ με το 2Ν3553, μετά δευτερο με bly 88 και τριτο με το 2N6084 φυσικα όλα τα λινεαρ συντονιζόμενα και του ειχα κατεβάσει την τάση στα 12 V που έβγαζε όσα και σε εσένα 200-300 mW και γερή ψύκτρα πατεντα για να αντεξει τις ώρες δοκιμών σε ανοιχτό φορτίο.

----------


## nick1974

> Παρόλα αυτα ηταν σταθερό, το έχω ακομα σε κουτί με ενα λινεαρ με το 2Ν3553, μετά δευτερο με bly 88 και τριτο με το 2N6084 φυσικα όλα τα λινεαρ συντονιζόμενα και του ειχα κατεβάσει την τάση στα 12 V που έβγαζε όσα και σε εσένα 200-300 mW και γερή ψύκτρα πατεντα για να αντεξει τις ώρες δοκιμών σε ανοιχτό φορτίο.



ε αν το κανες συντονιζομενο τοτε απλα εφτιαξες αλλο μηχανημα (ναι, ετσι δουλευε μια χαρα, αλλα δεν ειχε σχεση με αυτο που υποτειθεται σου πουλουσαν)
Το θεμα ειναι οτι οσοι τ αγορασαν το καναν για να εχουν κι ενα broadband (τοτε αυτο φανταζε ως "κατι" ) και ως broadband αυτο το πραμα ηταν για τα σκουπιδια.
Κι εγω στα 12 το χα (η στα 13.8? ποιος θυμαται τωρα? )

----------


## radiofonias

Ναι έτσι είναι εκείνη την εποχή έπαιζε πολύ δούλεμα, και που να βρούμε τοτε λεφτά για μηχανήματα απεικόνισης .Τοσος κόπος χαμένος.

----------

